# When do you first "taste" your wine?



## EdwardLongshanks (May 22, 2011)

I am currently doing my first batch of kit wine and Im going to be racking it in a couple days. Is it ok to taste test at this point, will it taste anything like the final product. Does anybody try their wine out during the 4 or 6 weeks for the kits.
Mine is a Grand Cru Merlot and the only transfer is 14 days after I pitched the yeast. it is about .0.995 sg now. Should I taste it before I put in the sulphites and fining agents or after, or wait until I bottle it in another 14 days. I honestly have no idea what it is supposed to taste like lol.


----------



## jtstar (May 22, 2011)

Yes you can taste it when you go to rack it a lot of wine makers will taste their wine all though the process to tell how it is doing. I would not rush to bottle your wine let it age some time before you bottle. Yes your wine will change in taste all though the process


----------



## joea132 (May 22, 2011)

I think you should taste a little bit every so often especially early on in the process. You will gain an appreciation for what really goes on and how it imporves with aging and it will discourge you from drinking it too early.


----------



## woodsxdragon (May 23, 2011)

tasting is important in my world. sometimes, a lot of times really, i cant smell for anything so being able to taste helps. especially for sweetening or adjusting acid to my taste.


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2011)

I usually don't rush to taste except perhaps on a white since they settle down so much faster. First taste on a red would be around 3 months to check oak levels. By then it has settled much more and you can really get a handle on the oak as well as the wine itself.


----------



## robie (May 23, 2011)

joea132 said:


> I think you should taste a little bit every so often especially early on in the process. You will gain an appreciation for what really goes on and how it imporves with aging and it will discourge you from drinking it too early.



Well said!

It is amazing how the wine, especially a heavy red, can change over time. Tasting it from time to time will certainly give you an appreciation for the aging process. Just don't let its early-on taste discourage you; it will definitely improve with time.


----------



## Deezil (May 23, 2011)

I honestly taste it first as a juice, before the yeast. Then again after fermentation and pretty much at every racking thereafter. Whether it be fruit, a kit, concentrates, etc.. I wanna know how it's progressing


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2011)

Deezil said:


> I honestly taste it first as a juice, before the yeast. Then again after fermentation and pretty much at every racking thereafter. Whether it be fruit, a kit, concentrates, etc.. I wanna know how it's progressing



Me too.


----------



## EdwardLongshanks (May 23, 2011)

Ok cool I will give it a try tonight just for fun


----------



## sly22guy (May 23, 2011)

Tasting is one of the funnest parts!!!  But like mentioned above, before yeast, after ferment, & then every rack till bottled!


----------



## Wiz (May 23, 2011)

The toughest part of tasting for me is rght at the time of backsweetning. I shoot for semi dry. I make fruit wines only and the point to stop is a fine line that can't be reached by just ading sugar syrup to a certain s.g.


----------



## Dufresne11 (May 23, 2011)

I taste it from the time it is juice in the bucket constantly. I take notes on the taste as well. You can't tell too much early on but like someone said above I start to notice things around 3 months or so that I can correct early. 

Plus what the heck is the point of having a hobby like winemaking if I don't get to taste a lot of wine!


----------



## TStarr (May 24, 2011)

Wiz said:


> The toughest part of tasting for me is rght at the time of backsweetning. I shoot for semi dry. I make fruit wines only and the point to stop is a fine line that can't be reached by just ading sugar syrup to a certain s.g.



I am just finishing my first wines and am floundering a bit with this problem - I don't like very dry wines, but I think I have made my first 5 or 6 gallon batches with too much alcohol (14-17%). I have waited 6-7 months, and have just added glycerine and sugar to 3 of them, which helped them appreciably, and flavours sprang to life - but I was scared to add too much as it is rumoured u can't take it out once it's in! I wonder if it will change anymore between now, bottling and drinking. 
Guess I will just have to spend the next few years experimenting till I get it right!!


----------



## Lurker (May 25, 2011)

Yes, all of the experimenting is really a pain. Just think, you even have to taste it to see if it is improving. What a hard thing that is. But then that's what makes it a great hobby.


----------

